# Looking for contract's



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I have been searching for some generic type sales contracts for my pup's. I want to make sure I have the new owner's keep them as pet's only if possible. Where can I find some I can just download for them to sign?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JAEwton said:


> I have been searching for some generic type sales contracts for my pup's. I want to make sure I have the new owner's keep them as pet's only if possible. Where can I find some I can just download for them to sign?


 Generic might not include all you want so I would suggest you make your own. Also, each state have differing laws that could effect you differently then it might effect a breeder in another state. I have changed my contract many, many times, it seems to be a work in progress. <grin>


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree. You will want to build your contract to fit your needs/wants.
I too have changed mine a few times!
Look online for some ideas then build yours around that~


----------

